# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 389 : un numéro qui Vault le coup

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 389.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Toujours pas un mot sur CrossCode ? C'est un vrai bon jeu, je vous jure.  ::cry:: 

Même si j'apprécie le short (judicieusement) taillé à Fallout 76.

----------


## Zerger

GG pour ton test sur Fallout 76, j'ai adoré  ::):

----------


## Izual

Merci !  ::):

----------


## von_yaourt

Et donc c'est la nouvelle politique de la maison de mettre au moins 9 aux bons jeux et 6 aux mauvais ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et donc c'est la nouvelle politique de la maison de mettre au moins 15/10 aux bons jeux et-5/10 aux mauvais ?


Fixed.

----------


## gros_bidule

6 aux mauvais ? Il a eu 3 le mauvais ^^

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça, c'était le _très_ mauvais qui au passage pisse sur une franchise chère au cœur du testeur.  ::siffle::

----------


## Leywin

Salut les Canards, 
Je ne sais pas trop ou poster mon message alors j'ai choisi cet endroit.
Je vous suis depuis ... pfff depuis TILT,  en fait, j'adore votre humour, votre façon de voir les choses, vos test sont toujours juste et bien écris. J'ai donc grandi avec la plupart d'entre vous, le noyau dur (petite pensée à Lord Casque Noir  ::): ).
J'ai grandi, vieillis, évoluer , vous aussi ;  mais aujourd'hui j'ai plus de mal a venir sur le site, je me rend compte que mes habitudes ont changées, j'aime bien voir des journalistes tester des jeux en vidéo, je lis les test qui m’intéresse le plus mais certaine fois la vidéo me suffit (aussi parce que j'ai des enfants et que je n'ai plus forcement le temps de m asseoir et de lire un article comme il faut jusqu'au bout).
Alors voila ma question : serait il envisageable de faire un site internet à la GAMEKULT, des test écris avec votre patte légendaire, mais aussi quelques vidéo de test.
Je pense a GAMEKULT parce qu'ils ont un système d'abonnement.
Je me doute bien que vous y avait pensé mais j'avais besoin de m'exprimer  ::): , et peut être d'avoir une réponse pour savoir vers quel futur vous avancé ?
La bise à tous  ::): 

Leywin

----------


## DangerMo

Toujours lecteur papier, donc j'attendrai la sortie kiosque pour parler du 389, mais là, je sors d'une promenade avec mon fils avec arrêt traditionnel chez mon dealer de papier et.....

*LE NUMERO SPECIAL 15 ANS EST DEJA SORTI* (en date du 26 novembre)

Et comme je suis maso, j'ai refusé de l'acheter, me le réservant (ainsi que le mensuel classique) pour un GROS trajet avion la semaine prochaine.
Mais feuilleté très rapido, il est booooooooooooooo.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tiens, un peu hs mais je ne sais pas trop où poser cette question : je vais bientôt vivre à Montreal, et j'ai cru lire que CPC était maintenant expédié au Canada ? C'est tout le Canada ? Est-ce CPC seulement ou CPCHW aussi ?
D'expérience, vous auriez une idée du délai d'expédition ?
Comment se passera le changement d'adresse sur mon abo ? J'imagine que les frais d'expédition sont plus élevés ? On clos mon abo plus tôt et en rouvre un nouveau ?

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Salut les Canards, 
> Je ne sais pas trop ou poster mon message alors j'ai choisi cet endroit.
> Je vous suis depuis ... pfff depuis TILT,  en fait, j'adore votre humour, votre façon de voir les choses, vos test sont toujours juste et bien écris. J'ai donc grandi avec la plupart d'entre vous, le noyau dur (petite pensée à Lord Casque Noir ).
> J'ai grandi, vieillis, évoluer , vous aussi ;  mais aujourd'hui j'ai plus de mal a venir sur le site, je me rend compte que mes habitudes ont changées, j'aime bien voir des journalistes tester des jeux en vidéo, je lis les test qui m’intéresse le plus mais certaine fois la vidéo me suffit (aussi parce que j'ai des enfants et que je n'ai plus forcement le temps de m asseoir et de lire un article comme il faut jusqu'au bout).
> Alors voila ma question : serait il envisageable de faire un site internet à la GAMEKULT, des test écris avec votre patte légendaire, mais aussi quelques vidéo de test.
> Je pense a GAMEKULT parce qu'ils ont un système d'abonnement.
> Je me doute bien que vous y avait pensé mais j'avais besoin de m'exprimer , et peut être d'avoir une réponse pour savoir vers quel futur vous avancé ?
> La bise à tous 
> 
> Leywin


Coïncidence ? Je ne crois pas :complot:

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...nnement-commun

----------


## Jul Marston

Dense et instructif, le HS des 105 ans

----------


## Leywin

Marrant ça Jeckhyl  ::): , merci pour l'info

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> 6 aux mauvais ? Il a eu 3 le mauvais ^^


Ouais d'ailleurs Izu, ils sortent d'ou les 3 points qui restent ? T'expliques sur tout ton texte que c'est un catastrophe sous toutes les coutures et que y'a rien a en tirer. 
Pourquoi t'as pas mis un joli 0 ou un expressif -76/10 ? (ou même un simple 1 pour faire semblant d'être impartial et honorer les quelques vagues gameplay qui marchent).

----------


## gros_bidule

J'aime bien le -76/10  :^_^:

----------


## Izual

Zéro, c'est une note à réserver à mon sens à un jeu qui ne fonctionne pas ou qui a réellement zéro intérêt. Malgré tous ses défauts, Fallout 76 marche (la plupart du temps).

J'ai pensé à -76/10 (ou autre note blague), mais j'ai trouvé mieux de mettre une note sérieuse, parce qu'un 3/10 mis au premier degré me paraît être une pire sanction qu'un -76/10 qui fait rigoler.

----------


## Axaba

Tout à fait d'accord avec votre test de Red Dead : https://www.canardpc.com/389/legende...ption-2#auteur
 ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Monsieur Malware je ne vous félicite pas pour votre test de RDR2, classé en tant que "Test PC".

J'y ai cru.

 :Emo:

----------


## Croaker

Merci pour l'article sur Dungeon Hack et (surtout) SSI. J'en ai passé des heures sur ces titres depuis les gold box jusqu'aux EoB en passant par le FRUA et tous ces mods communautaires..
Il me semble que le "four" qu'a fait le troisième était en grande partie dûe à sa technique complètement foutraque, qui le rendait impossible à faire tourner sur une machine "de base" (=486), en tout cas c'est mon expérience.

----------


## Saroumane

Hello,

dans mon souci de lutter contre les #fakenews, le F.U.D. et préserver l'intégrité journalistique de mon canard préféré, il est de mon devoir de signaler une bien mauvaise habitude des rédacteurs :
copier/coller "DRM = Steam" sans vérification dans tous les tests d'un jeu Steam.

En effet, prenons le *CanardPC opus 389*, et le test emblématico-historique de *Rimworld*, page 48. On nous jette donc à la figure que ce titre parfait (il a eu 10, non ?) est néanmoins infligé d'un _"DRM : Steam"_.
Lapidaire... et faux !

*Rappel : les DRM sur Steam, c'est comme les antibiotiques : c'est pas automatique.*
Et justement Rimworld est listé comme DRM-free : https://steam.fandom.com/wiki/List_of_DRM-free_games  (ce qui est confirmé par des joueurs sur le forum Steam officiel : on peut déplacer le répertoire de jeu n'importe où et le lancer sans le client Steam)

On tentera de m'objecter : 

"ben oui mais tu l'as acheté sur Steam donc de facto c'est Steam le DRM"
Bof bof ... Alors pour un jeu acheté sur CDROM, on dit que DRM = CDROM ? DRM = disquette ? DRM = Clé USB ? Non, il ne faut pas confondre DRM (qui gère les droits de copie, lancement, etc) et canal de distribution.
 "Mon bon monsieur, tu crois vraiment qu'on a le temps de vérifier ? N'as-tu pas lu le Hors Série des 15 ans qui expliquent par A+B dans quelles conditions précaires le canard est rédigé ?"
Allez les gars, vérifier un jeu sur le site que j'ai mentionné (ou un autre), ça prend quoi.. 10 secondes ?

Pour finir, avant que je me fasse conspuer (COMMENT ? IL OSE CONTREDIRE CPC !), pourquoi cette remarque est importante à mes yeux :
- pour améliorer la véracité des articles de mon cher CPC (je l'ai déjà dit plus haut, mais pédagogie est mère de répétition. Ou l'inverse)
- pour *METTRE EN VALEUR* les éditeurs et/ou développeurs qui FONT L'EFFORT de ne pas mettre de DRM. C'est loin d'être une pratique standard, et elle est avantageuse pour les joueurs. Alors autant l'encourager, non ?

Voilà j'ai terminé, vous pouvez m'insulter  ::):

----------


## PG 13

Vraiment?

Mais j' ai pas envie  :Emo:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

On peut te faire un câlin plutôt ?

----------


## Saroumane

> On peut te faire un câlin plutôt ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6QeFGIva7w

----------


## Izual

> dans mon souci de lutter contre les #fakenews, le F.U.D. et préserver l'intégrité journalistique de mon canard préféré, il est de mon devoir de signaler une bien mauvaise habitude des rédacteurs :
> copier/coller "DRM = Steam" sans vérification dans tous les tests d'un jeu Steam.


Tu as tout à fait raison, d'ailleurs on s'était déjà fait épingler là-dessus et perso maintenant je fais attention. Mais qu'est-ce que tu veux, ackboo n'a pas mon professionnalisme...

----------


## Croaker

::lol:: 
Bravo pour le "retour d'expérience" sur le test de Tyranny, aussi. C'est rare d'entendre ça dans le milieu.

----------


## Izual

> Bravo pour le "retour d'expérience" sur le test de Tyranny, aussi. C'est rare d'entendre ça dans le milieu.


Merci ! Je peux te dire que j'étais tellement furieux quand je me suis rendu compte de l'arnaque que cette erreur est marquée au fer rouge dans mon cerveau...

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci ! Je peux te dire que j'étais tellement furieux quand je me suis rendu compte de l'arnaque que cette erreur est marquée au fer rouge dans mon cerveau...


As-tu eu (en moins violent) cette impression au sujet du endgame de Underrail ? J'adore ce jeu, je l'ai acheté dès l'alpha en 2013, mais cette partie finale est toujours une sacré déception, surtout par rapport au reste du jeu si bien pensé.

J'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est une arnaque du même niveau, mais dans le genre "problème que tu découvres au bout de dizaines d'heures de jeu", c'est pas mal.

----------


## Zerger

Tu parles du pic de difficulté dans les deep caverns?

----------


## Izual

> As-tu eu (en moins violent) cette impression au sujet du endgame de Underrail ? J'adore ce jeu, je l'ai acheté dès l'alpha en 2013, mais cette partie finale est toujours une sacré déception, surtout par rapport au reste du jeu si bien pensé.
> 
> J'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est une arnaque du même niveau, mais dans le genre "problème que tu découvres au bout de dizaines d'heures de jeu", c'est pas mal.


Non, pas du tout la même impression. Bien sûr que la fin d'Underrail est ratée, mais il ne s'agit pas d'une arnaque, c'est juste un design qui prend une direction différente assez brutalement et qui marche moins à mon sens (et à celui de tout le monde, d'ailleurs). Contrairement à Tyranny où 100% du jeu est bâclé et lacunaire, pas simplement mal designé, si tu fais les mauvais choix d'emblée.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu parles du pic de difficulté dans les deep caverns?


Et du manque d'info pour te préparer à ce que tu devras y faire, oui.




> Non, pas du tout la même impression. Bien sûr que la fin d'Underrail est ratée, mais il ne s'agit pas d'une arnaque, c'est juste un design qui prend une direction différente assez brutalement et qui marche moins à mon sens (et à celui de tout le monde, d'ailleurs). Contrairement à Tyranny où 100% du jeu est bâclé et lacunaire, pas simplement mal designé, si tu fais les mauvais choix d'emblée.


Je vois. J'ai ressenti un degré de déception plus important que le tien visiblement, je disais d'ailleurs que ce n'était pas une arnaque. Mais c'est précisément pour ce design raté que je ne l'ai pas terminé, ce qui (si j'avais du le noter, ce que je n'aime pas faire et ne faisais que sur Sega-mag parce que c'était leur choix) aurait clairement changé la note finale, d'environ 9 à environ 7.

Merci pour ta réponse  :;):

----------


## Izual

> Je vois. J'ai ressenti un degré de déception plus important que le tien visiblement, je disais d'ailleurs que ce n'était pas une arnaque. Mais c'est précisément pour ce design raté que je ne l'ai pas terminé, ce qui (si j'avais du le noter, ce que je n'aime pas faire et ne faisais que sur Sega-mag parce que c'était leur choix) aurait clairement changé la note finale, d'environ 9 à environ 7.
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse


A mon sens, même si la fin était une arnaque elle ne justifierait pas du tout que je bouge la note du jeu. Quelques heures abominables à la fin ne pèsent pas grand-chose dans la balance face aux cinquante heures de bonheur absolu qui les précèdent.

----------


## Zerger

A la limite, le truc relou, c'est de réaliser que tu as joué 2 heures pour rien avant de buter sur un mur et qu'il va falloir fouiller dans ses vieilles sauvegardes.
Mais les DC restent quand même un passage original, les règles sont un peu différentes, l'ambiance aussi.

Non le vrai scandale, c'est que l'extension n'est toujours pas sorti  :Boom:

----------


## Ruvon

> A mon sens, même si la fin était une arnaque elle ne justifierait pas du tout que je bouge la note du jeu. Quelques heures abominables à la fin ne pèsent pas grand-chose dans la balance face aux cinquante heures de bonheur absolu qui les précèdent.


Je compare ça en exagérant légèrement  ::ninja::  à un voyage merveilleux, où pendant des kilomètres tu croises des gens gentils, enrichissants, qui t'offrent des massages à l'huile d'ornithorynque et te nourrissent comme un roi ; si le dernier kilomètre se résume à marcher sur des légos et à te prendre des coins de table basse pendant que des connards te crachent dessus tout en te jetant des morceaux de Fallout 76 et du pain azyme à la gueule, mon ressenti sur l'ensemble du trajet en sera subtilement dégradé.  ::ninja:: 

Mais ça reste un grand jeu sur beaucoup de points et comme Zerger, j'attends l'extension.

----------


## Croaker

> A mon sens, même si la fin était une arnaque elle ne justifierait pas du tout que je bouge la note du jeu. Quelques heures abominables à la fin ne pèsent pas grand-chose dans la balance face aux cinquante heures de bonheur absolu qui les précèdent.


Ca c'est un point intéressant aussi.
Je ne suis pas sur d'être d'accord, la fin d'un jeu (même moins d'une heure) peut gâcher toute l'expérience si elle est vraiment pourrie, Kalash l'avait mentionné dans son test de ME3.


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Alys

C'est quoi, le "bon chemin"/"mauvais chemin" sur _Tyranny_ ?
Je ne l'ai jamais terminé, je m'ennuyais trop. J'ai toujours pensé qu'ils en avaient confié l'écriture aux stagiaires qui avaient commis _Honest Hearts_.

----------


## Izual

Je crois que c'était le chemin semi-gentil qui était bien fait alors que le chemin méchant complet était bâclé.

----------


## Alys

Merci !
Pas très étonnant (mais décevant pour un jeu qui prétendait justement permettre de jouer un méchant).

----------


## Saroumane

> Tu as tout à fait raison, d'ailleurs on s'était déjà fait épingler là-dessus et perso maintenant je fais attention. Mais qu'est-ce que tu veux, ackboo n'a pas mon professionnalisme...


Par contre, mercredi soir, je l'ai trouvé très convaincant dans le rôle du vieux grincheux qui crache sur l'esport, tel un De Caunes bloqué au 20ème siècle  ::):

----------


## Izual

> Par contre, mercredi soir, je l'ai trouvé très convaincant dans le rôle du vieux grincheux qui crache sur l'esport, tel un De Caunes bloqué au 20ème siècle


Il faut savoir que c'est un pur rôle de composition : en effet, sitôt le générique de l'émission démarré, il a sauté sur sa mobylette en précisant avoir besoin de rentrer tôt pour "une compèt' de Fortnite" suivie d'un "tournoi de FIFA".

----------


## gundz

Salut !

Je me suis re-abonne en web+papier (apres une petite pause) mi octobre et je n'ai recus aucun numero.
J'ai essaye de contacter le staff en passant par la page contact de la boutique 2 fois mais j'ai jamais eu aucune reponse  ::cry::

----------


## M.Rick75

Y a eu une réponse dans un autre topic aujourd'hui (tu peux y lire d'autres abonnés qui ont eu des soucis, notamment pour joindre le service abo):




> En résumé, on a un filtre à spam qui est devenu fou et qui planquait des mails tout à fait normaux. Donc là Pauline est en train de sortir les rames pour rattraper le retard en faisant passer en priorité ceux qui ont un problème du genre magazine / goodies non reçu.
> Et bien sûr, il a fallu que ça tombe pendant les fêtes, pendant qu'elle doit gérer un afflux exceptionnel de commandes sur la boutique.
> Bref, ça peut mettre un peu de temps à répondre mais c'est normal. Et si vous avez un problème *urgent* (genre perte d'accès soudaine au site web), passez directement un coup de téléphone. Mais que pour les urgences hein, sinon on vous retrouve et on vous mange.
> 
> Bref, vraiment désolé, je sais que ça ne doit pas être super agréable, mais nous faisons le maximum pour écourter votre attente.
> Et j'espère que vous êtes contents de vous. Vous venez de me faire parler comme un répondeur de standard téléphonique.

----------


## gundz

> Y a eu une réponse dans un autre topic aujourd'hui (tu peux y lire d'autres abonnés qui ont eu des soucis, notamment pour joindre le service abo):


Ah ok j'ai pas vu passer, merci pour l'update je vais attendre une reponse (et relancer en janvier si il faut  :;):  )

----------


## M.Rick75

Vu ton attente. Tu peux passer un petit coup de tel, non ?

----------


## Akodo

Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé d'installer Heaps, le logiciel qui permet de quitter son taffe chez Deliveroo ? Impossible de comprendre comment on installe ce truc... c'est pas demain la veille que je vais changer de taff  ::ninja::

----------

